# Sony PMB Files



## snowgo666 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been using Sony PMB to manage my vidoe captured with a Sony cam corder. However it appaers that the files are no longer associated with the PMB software. When I attempt to play back a file with PMB media file I get a "Cracked" screen. I can see the video Icons files but videos will not play. The files will play back with Window media player and it appears all the file extensins have been changed to mpg. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A couple of questions for you:

Have the files been edited using video editing/conversion software in any way? 

Have you installed any new media players, codec packs lately?

Most Sony camcorders export the files as their proprietary mpeg format (mt2s) so your computer is reading them as mpegs correctly - the fact that they won't play in PMB suggests that they have been altered -converted or edited, both of which involve re-encoding of the files - in some way or that the file associations have been changed.


----------



## snowgo666 (Sep 20, 2010)

They have not been edited in any way. PMB softwaresees the files it just will not play the files. Really frustrating. I can download the files from the cam corder but can not play them. It's lie ther is some overiding satting in the computer system that will only allow them to be played with windows media player.


----------

